# Late period after first clomid cycle



## CMD (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi there I started my first round of clomid during my last cycle and bloods confirmed I ovulated. Today is day 31 and no period. Yesterday morning and last night I had very light pink spotting when I went to the toilet. On day 28 (usually have 24-27 cycle) I did a first response test which showed a very faint line again on day 29. I've just done a cheap Morrisons test and no line at all..... last week for around 4 days I had terrible pain lower abdomen to the right which I called at the docs and the nurse suggested implantation pain No more bleed today. Very confused!!! I've attached an image (or tried if didn't work) this is not my test but the line is identical...








Any advice?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi CMD. 

I would contact the unit that treated you to discuss. They could do a BHCG blood testt 

I had similar - no period and negative pregnancy test. Then around a week or so later after no period a positive pregnancy test. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## CMD (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi thank you for your reply. I rang Tuesday that's when they told me I ovulated. I actually thought I was going to get my period because of the spotting and that the faint line test was just a mistake and to see if I should take the cloud. The advice I was given was leave off clomed till next cycle and do another test in a few days. I'll hold off till maybe this time next week but it's driving me crazy lol  fingers crossed x


----------

